# Bought it about 2 weeks ago...



## JKing1589 (Apr 6, 2009)

I recently purchased a 2007 Sentra SE-R Spec V and was wondering if anyone could give me some ideas of what kind of work I could do to it, nothing too crazy but I'm new to this whole thing and I don't really know where to start...any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

ebay has some good external mods and Stillen has some good mods also, you could try mynismo.com


----------

